# I really need Honey Locust



## dallasa (Feb 15, 2012)

I am looking for any good Honey Locust Logs in the Central Illinois, or St Louis general area's. I am planning a Honey Locust floor (I thought I had enough tree's on my farm) and it turns out that I am coming up short. I can fell the trees if needed. I will also consider 4/4 boards as long as the price isin't to bad.


----------



## diywoodworker (Jul 27, 2011)

There's a sawmill a few miles from me in Russiaville, IN that sells honey locust 4/4 lumber. It's about the cheapest hardwood lumber they sell. They don't sell by the bdft, but for a 4" wide board, it's $0.35 per linear foot. 6" wide is $0.63 a linear foot.


----------



## dallasa (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks, 

I will keep that in mind if i cant find anything else closer. That's really a pretty good price, just a bit of a drive for me.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm in Cent. IL., 3mi NW of Findlay. I have a good size honey locust I poisoned last year, still standing. You are more than welcome to come and get it. Easy access if the ground is frozen or dry. I can take a pic of it if you want. 

To be clear, this is the locust with armor plated thorns 5" long covering the trunk. I have some black locust as well without the thorns, good sized, all standing, some dead and some still alive. I've kept Neal Tire in business fixing flats from those trees the last 20 yrs. and I have no love for them. Would like to see them gone!! Gary


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

I have one I was planning on cutting down this spring. It's just starting to get thorns. 

I am just north of Mt. Vernon, IL


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Dont know if this is too far. I am about 2hrs SW of St lou. I have about 1000 bf of 4/4 honey locust. Not sure what i want for it but I would let it go pretty cheap $1 a bf??? Ish??? Im not doing anything with it and I need the room


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

HomeBody said:


> To be clear, this is the locust with armor plated thorns 5" long covering the trunk. I have some black locust as well ...


Hey Gary, both Honeylocust & Black Locust trees can have thorns, or not. I may have misunderstood your post, you may know this. But there is a lot of misinformation about this on the web so I try to correct the misconception when I see it. 



PSDkevin said:


> ...I have about 1000 bf of 4/4 honey locust. Not sure what i want for it but I would let it go pretty cheap $1 a bf???


Dallas, if I lived within two hours of Kevin I would hook my traile up and drive to his place with ten $100 bills in my pocket for him, and I own a sawmill and have access to HL. $1 a BF for HL that is dropped & milled into lumber is a very good price. HL is one of my favorite species. So is BL though they are not related to each other as the half-shared names imply. 



.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

TexasTimbers said:


> Hey Gary, both Honeylocust & Black Locust trees can have thorns, or not. I may have misunderstood your post, you may know this. But there is a lot of misinformation about this on the web so I try to correct the misconception when I see it. .


Well, now I'm not sure which is which if some of each species have the thorns and some don't. I'll take some pics and post them and you can tell me. Gary


----------



## dallasa (Feb 15, 2012)

TexasTimbers said:


> Hey Gary, both Honeylocust & Black Locust trees can have thorns, or not. I may have misunderstood your post, you may know this. But there is a lot of misinformation about this on the web so I try to correct the misconception when I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I can't really pass that up, just dropping the trees I sent to the mill so far cost me a full day plus gas in the saw/tractor/truck. So the HL I cut from my own farm will cost me (including my time) about $0.55 a bf ft.


----------



## dallasa (Feb 15, 2012)

HomeBody said:


> Well, now I'm not sure which is which if some of each species have the thorns and some don't. I'll take some pics and post them and you can tell me. Gary



They are easier to distinguish with leaves on them or once cut up. However I have seen 2 boards one BL one HL that looked very similar


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Just more info so you can make an informed decision. the average board is 8 to 10 inches wide and about 16 foot long. some boards as wide as 18 inches. it has been in a garage for years. the last time I checked the moisture content it was about 12%. There is some cracking on a few boards but most are plenty wide enough to cut this out. Also it has very little streaking. Mostly clear and even tone. It was milled for flooring and the guy wanted it to be clear. He ended up changing his mind so its been laying around for a while. Let me know if you wanna try to work something.


----------



## dallasa (Feb 15, 2012)

Kevin,

I am interested I need to ask a few more questions, how do I contact you? I am new to this forum and am not sure how to get you messages. I don't seem to be able to Private Message anyone.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

[email protected].


----------

